# 06 SE-R bezel dash gauges Broken



## Alageeb (Aug 30, 2015)

Dear all,

please help me to find this part online because i'm in Kuwait and its not available here, so please if anybody know how to get it online because its making my dash looking ugly.

Please HELP HELP HELP


----------



## Alageeb (Aug 30, 2015)

Guys please anybody help me


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Have you contacted a dealer in the US or Canada? I used to work at a Nissan Dealer in Calgary Canada.... Brasso Nissan (one of the oldest in Canada) Phone (Canada Area code)-403-253-5555 or go to brassonissan.com /// they would probably send you the part if it is still available.... FYI there were only 6000 SE-R's produced and this is a rare part to go bad and our cars are now 10 years old.

Here is a guy parting one out in Sacremento California USA 2002-2005 Nissan Altima SE-R PARTING OUT!! PARTS AVAILABLE!

BJ


----------

